# Opinions on Jawadis Bee Suits



## rodneyk915 (Apr 10, 2012)

I am getting a child's bee suit and had placed an order through Brushy Mountain. I now have a notice that it is backordered. I'm trying to decide whether to wait or order from somewhere else. After looking around I came across Jawadis and their bee suits. I haven't seen them mentioned any where on the forum through the search function. They have a label that says USA but it doesn't say made in the USA so I'm not sure if they are or not. They look to be very nice one piece suits. For $45 I can get a child's suit and free gloves from them which is about half of what I've seen elsewhere. Has anyone had any dealings with them or used their suits before? Do they look to be quality suits to you? http://jawadis.us/786110.html


----------



## Taylors_Bees (Jan 17, 2011)

there sizes run big


----------



## murtazagroup (Jul 9, 2011)

rodneyk915 said:


> I am getting a child's bee suit and had placed an order through Brushy Mountain. I now have a notice that it is backordered. I'm trying to decide whether to wait or order from somewhere else. After looking around I came across Jawadis and their bee suits. I haven't seen them mentioned any where on the forum through the search function. They have a label that says USA but it doesn't say made in the USA so I'm not sure if they are or not. They look to be very nice one piece suits. For $45 I can get a child's suit and free gloves from them which is about half of what I've seen elsewhere. Has anyone had any dealings with them or used their suits before? Do they look to be quality suits to you? http://jawadis.us/786110.html


Hi there, thank you very much for your inquiry, we are one of the leading and largest beekeeping suits stocked and have bee suits for adults in 7 colors and in 10 sizes from XXS up to 5XL and kids suits white color and 3 sizes, in size S, M & L, and our prices at eBay are @ $ 49.95 and at our web site special prices are @ $: 45.00 we are offering a free pair of beekeeping gloves made of very strong and conformable gloves made of cowhide leather. We guarantee that our made suits are made of very fine cotton jean with lot o pockets. Suits are made in PAKISTAN but very very good quality and we have in stock, so please place your order and pay by PAL PAL and we ills hip you suits within 2 working day and you will get it in 3-4 days, the shipping charges are $ 15.00 and we ship by USPS priority mail, if for any reason you do not like our suits you can return and we will refund your paid money back to you less shipping charges. Please send us an email at: [email protected] adn visit us at: jawadis.us if you have any question, you can also call me at 407-442-8183 and my name is G. M. Waiting for your order, thanks and regards. Jawadis Group Team.


----------



## cryptobrian (Jan 22, 2012)

I've had a youth suit back ordered from Pigeon Mountain since MARCH 10th! Follow-up has been pretty poor ... so I'm giving up and decided to give the Jawadis a try. Order just placed, hopefully it will arrive soon because I have a very anxious kid who's already missed out on package install and two inspections ... NUC install hopefully next weekend though!


----------



## murtazagroup (Jul 9, 2011)

cryptobrian said:


> I've had a youth suit back ordered from Pigeon Mountain since MARCH 10th! Follow-up has been pretty poor ... so I'm giving up and decided to give the Jawadis a try. Order just placed, hopefully it will arrive soon because I have a very anxious kid who's already missed out on package install and two inspections ... NUC install hopefully next weekend though!


Could you please let us know your name and State, so that we can ship and give your tracking information, Today we are shipping one suits size Kids L to Ben Peterson-KY and one to Amy Prewitt-KY if you are one of these your suit is on its way, if not please let us know your name and State, so that we can ship. waiting for an early reply, thanks and regards. Jawadis Group Team.


----------



## murtazagroup (Jul 9, 2011)

Dear Brain, How are you doing, just got your order from PAY PAL, your ordered kids Size L suit will be shipped tomorrow and you will get it latest by Wednesday, please feel free to ask if you have any further question, we have kids suits available in 3 sizes, S, M & L and Adult sizes in 7 colors and 10 sizes from XXS up to 5XK, thanks and regards. www.jawadis.us Jawadis Group Team.


----------



## cryptobrian (Jan 22, 2012)

Wow, thank you for the quick response ... I'm impressed!


----------



## AstroBee (Jan 3, 2003)

Sounds like great service. Please let us know what you think of the quality once you have a chance to look at it. My son needs a new suit, so I'd really appreciate feedback.

Thanks


----------



## murtazagroup (Jul 9, 2011)

Dear Brian, Thanks for your order, we confirm that we have dispatched your ordered Kids Size L Suits under USPS tracking number: 9101128882300313674683 we have ship your suit with free pair of cow hide leather gloves and also send you free gift one pair mini boxing gloves USA Flag just special gift for you, please acknowledged receipt with your comments, please feel free to ask if you have any further question, thanks and regards. Jawadis Group Team. www.jawadis.us


----------



## Nmace (Apr 4, 2012)

Yes, please let us know about the quality as I have two kids who eagerly want to come down to the hives with me.


----------



## cryptobrian (Jan 22, 2012)

Good news ... the suit arrived today! For an order just placed on Friday, this was a nice surprise to come home to! I have one very excited kid ... we will hopefully do a package install and hive inspection this weekend. Overall, the suit looks really nice ... well constructed, good seam work, nice veil with a really good closure. I have pictures and more details posted on my blog:

http://billybsbees.blogspot.com/

If you have any specific questions or want additional photos I'd be happy to post them, just let me know. But I am very impressed with the response from Jawadis, great pricing, and a good product. Definitely recommended!


----------



## murtazagroup (Jul 9, 2011)

cryptobrian said:


> Good news ... the suit arrived today! For an order just placed on Friday, this was a nice surprise to come home to! I have one very excited kid ... we will hopefully do a package install and hive inspection this weekend. Overall, the suit looks really nice ... well constructed, good seam work, nice veil with a really good closure. I have pictures and more details posted on my blog:
> 
> http://billybsbees.blogspot.com/
> 
> If you have any specific questions or want additional photos I'd be happy to post them, just let me know. But I am very impressed with the response from Jawadis, great pricing, and a good product. Definitely recommended!


---------------- 
Hi cryptobrian, Thanks for your comments, we are glad to know that you have received our sent suits and very very happy to know that you like our sent suits, thanks. Shall appreciate if you please take as many pictures you can and email us at [email protected] so that we can add these photos with our add so other buyers can see and buy. Waiting for an early reply with as many as you can pictures of your kids wearing our made suit, gloves also take clear picture wearing our sent gloves, thanks and regards, G. M. Jawadis Group Team. www.jawadis.us


----------



## jim314 (Feb 12, 2011)

You will find that they are well made.


----------



## Nantom670 (Jul 29, 2011)

deleted original comments because I must have had a lapse of memory. I do have their full suit which my daughter gave me for Christmas and I have not had any stings whenever I wear it. I am well satisfied with it.


----------



## genie (Jun 25, 2011)

JUST THOUGHT i WOULD GIVE MY bEE SUIT A SHOUT OUT. I PURCHASED MY BEE SUIT FROM A COMPANY CALLED PEST MALL IN DULUTH GA. THE FULL SUIT, WITH FREE GOAT SKIN GLOVES COST ABOUT $63.00 WITH FREE SHIPPING. YOU CAN ALSO ORDER A PULL OVER HALF SUIT FOR $26.99 ALSO WITH FREE SHIPPING. THEIR SHIPMENTS ARE VERY FAST. I AM WELL PLEASED AND THINK YOU WOULD BE TOO! :applause:


----------



## KenS (Feb 14, 2012)

I bought a Jawadis suit that was too small. I went ahead and used it five or six times. Because of the small size I broke the zipper (plastic) and ripped out the crotch while squatting down with a super in my hands (OOPS!). Anyway, that was my error for not exchanging for a larger size. I like the suit well enough that I ordered the same suit as as a replacement, only two sizes larger. If I had a bunch of $$$$ I'd order an Ultra-breeze or one of the knock offs of that type, as the cotton suits are quite warm, but I don't, so I'll be happy with what I get.

Best regards, Ken


----------



## HeightsHoneyMuse (Mar 26, 2013)

We love our Jawadis suits! Out of 3-4 different brands, these have shown us the best Wear-&-Tear, they are breathable and fit very well for how much we use them. Highly recommend! Sizes do run a little big, but after you wash them they are pretty true to size. Don't put the head-veil in the dryer or high heat cleaning, just the suit or jacket! 
Also if you contact them by phone, they are very helpful and courteous.

Jamie in Houston, Texas


----------

